# Easton EC90 Fork



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

found a good deal on this fork but i'm not sure if it will fit my bike. I have an integrated headset and i'm assuming there are two different models of the fork for integrated and non-integrated headsets? Thanks.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I think that's the case. The shape of the fork crown is different. I had to fuss with some spacers on mine a bit to get it to clear my headtube.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Argentius, I don't think it will work and I don't want to have to fuss with it. You were able to get one to work on yours though? What type of fork did you need and what kind did you make work?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Hm, well, I wasn't paying attention to it when I got a good deal on mine, you see. 

I bought a fork that I guess was the non-integrated version, and my frame has an integrated one. Stock, the fork crown would rub the bottom of the headtube. This actually caused me a headache because I'm not a big wrench, and the LBS that originally did the install for me did a quick-fix kludge of using 2 crown races to make a spacer, but didn't tell me they'd done so. It worked, but would never adjust right.

I got a more experienced wrench at another LBS to look at it, and he fabricated a little spacer with a grinder and I don't know what kind of a part, but it worked.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks. I just talked to someone who sells them and they said they only sell one model and it works for both. Looking at Eastons sight I can't tell the difference and I don't see any contact numbers that look inviting to call. It's a good deal so I don't want to pass it up if it will work. I'll keep researching.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

They may not be any different, or not different these days, I really don't know.

If it makes any dif, mine is a slightly older model, pre-CNT, with aluminum dropouts...


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

hehe, now your really not helping. This is a 2005 model i'm looking at.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

2005 has a 44mm crown which is one millimeter under what is considered the 45mm standard for intergrated headsets. This way the fork looks good on either a standard or intergrated headset, which it does since I have run them both ways.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks. I did finaly call Easton and confirmed that the 2007 model works for both, but they could not comfirm on the 2005 because the company has switched hands. It appears Bell owns Easton now from looking at their website. Thanks for the help.


----------

